# Grout Removal - Tools and procedures



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

Diamond blade on an angle grinder and a very steady hand.:thumbsup:
Keep it wet to minimize dust, dont expect perfection.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sprung831 said:


> Actually, it stays in the joint. You're not running the saw full speed, so it is totally controllable. I was skeptical at first too, but I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it is to handle.


That makes me nervous just looking at it.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

The video speaks for itself.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Sprung831 said:


> Actually, it stays in the joint. You're not running the saw full speed, so it is totally controllable. I was skeptical at first too, but I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it is to handle.


I agree. I put it in my little ridgid r3030


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Kam, the only thing I don't like about the grout grabber with the r3030 is the trigger is too touchy. The speed is too hard to control. I have an off brand sawzall that I use that actually has a separate dial for the variable speed, so you can't over-do it.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Sprung831 said:


> Kam, the only thing I don't like about the grout grabber with the r3030 is the trigger is too touchy. The speed is too hard to control. I have an off brand sawzall that I use that actually has a separate dial for the variable speed, so you can't over-do it.


Yeah took getting used to. But that's a lot of grout, Id vote retile!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inner was onto something here.. :laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

this is my system.

For 2x2 jobs you show I would quote them What ever price you need to tear out and retile as the price to fix the grout.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use this . 
I bought from Bedrosian. It's not your 10 dollar tool, but it's for professional use.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> I use this .
> I bought from Bedrosian. It's not your 10 dollar tool, but it's for professional use.


How do you not chip the tile with that. Looks like a angle grinder with a diamond wheel.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Professionals apply ONLY. 
the blades are sold in different sizes.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Whats the model #?

I'm Familiar with Alpha's Eco Cutter but I didn't know they made a baby brother.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.alpha-tools.com/Product.aspx?PageCode=1670


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh Ok Its an attachment, 
My Hilti DCG500 has a Strap On like it 
It is handy cause you can change it from cup grinder to crack chaser in 30 seconds.


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

cheaper to retile for sure.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, on another topic. When do you start investing on tools that are needed in this trade


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I usually invest the day after I Finish a job where I WISH I had the tool.
What I REALLY hate is when you buy a tool that has a Great CONCEPT but Piss poor Design/Build quality.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I invest the moment i need it. In some cases, I'll ask the customer to put it in their credit card as a form of down payment


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The next things on my list are Tile Eze Super Grouter and model R epoxy sponge machine. They are a major investment but we are doing more and more commercial kitchen Regrouting.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Are those 1 inch squares ? 
Have you commited to regrout already? I would run or as others said re tile it 
Do you have any estimate on the time that is going to take you if you do regrout it 
Good luck in whatever you decide


----------

